# Rabbitry help.



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 17, 2010)

Ok so lets start with some background history from me shall we?

When I was a wee girl, (and not so wee) My Aunt had a small breeding program set up for breeding buns, (pedigrees and shows and such, just don't ask me what breed, because to me, a bunny was a bunny, I only knew at that time that cats, dogs and Horses had different breeds). I helped her with things such as picking the pairs that complimented each other for breeding, cleaning cages, feeding, prepping the buns for the trip to the shows, grooming, health checks and so on.

Now many years later I am 24years old, and have basically forgotten most of what I had learned back then, I am owned by a dog, a cat, several buns (rescue and foster and breeding) I have a rattery, that I have had for the last 12 years, breeding for health, temperament, Longevity, then looks (that is what counts in the rat world). I also do rescue work.

Sooo Now I have my Velveteen Lops, My Flemish Giants, and a Dutch (looking for more atm). I know the simple things...

*What I want help with is things such as: (which yes I have done my research, however I would love to have some insight from RO members too)*

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling?
Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid?
What breed of rabbit do you have?
Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns?
Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no?
What kind of Bedding or anything do you use?

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?

Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings?
Are Breeding for colors Important?
Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all.

There are more questions but It's nearly 4 am lol.
Thanks every one for any insights on the questions already asked.
I do plan on showing and what not. But as *I said before. I HAVE done my research. I just want RO member insights.*

That and I need rabbitry name ideas. lol
I plan on focusing mainly on Velveteen Lops, and Flemish Giants. And dabbling in Dutches.


----------



## fld20 (May 17, 2010)

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? I use all wire cages with a homemade flush clean system


Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? wire 


What breed of rabbit do you have?Netherland dwarfs though I've also raised mini lops , holland lops , mini rex & english angoras


Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? Only one .I dont want to run the risk of fights happening


Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no? For food I'm using some ceramic cat dishes though im hoping to do all jfeeders soon . Water is in bottles though I do usually give dishes to litters as well as the bottle. I dont do hayracks . I've had them befor and it didnt really seem to make it any less messy.No litter boxes.


What kind of Bedding or anything do you use?If your meaning for the buns to sleep in they have loads of hay in the winter in the summer nothing really .

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?pellets & hay . Occasionally they get a peice of banna or some dandelions

Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings?I raise netherlands there a bit harder to breed currentlly (since I got back in a month 1/2 ago)I've done 7 breeding and only one succesful . The bigger breeds tend to have better succes . It was rare when my mini lops , holland lops & mini rex does didnt take.
Are Breeding for colors Important?
Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all.With littermates you really set the good andf bad of each rabbit . Youll also pull out any genetic issues your herd may be carrying . I've done it in the past but they need to be two really great rabbits.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (May 17, 2010)

*How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling?* My rabbitry is located along the side of my house under an awning. No walls, but in the winter/at night/during storms or high wind, tarps are put up. Living cages are smaller. Kindling/litter cages vary. I use mostly 36 x 24 for kindling but for does with larger litters coming out of the nest, I have two 48 x 24 custom made cages that are AWESOME.

*Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid?* Wired. Too hard to do solid flooring. They do however get resting mats, especially my English Spots. 

*What breed of rabbit do you have?* I currently raise Himalayans and as a side project, English Spots. In the past, I have raised/owned Flemish Giants, Netherland Dwarves, Mini Lops, Champagne D'argents, Holland Lops, and Mini Satins. 

*Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns?* Jrs here double up until about 4-5 months. Srs are all in their own cages. 


*Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no?* I Use 32 oz water bottles on my cages. almost every cage is equpied with a J filter feeder. And, I haven't yet invested in hay racks, though I need too. 

*Litter Boxes or no?* Absolutely not. 

*What kind of Bedding or anything do you use?* No bedding. There was a time when I threw down something into the pans, but I can't remember what it was. Some sort of small animal bedding we got free. 

*What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?* I Feed Purina Show and would recomend it. My rabbits have done GREAT on it. Every rabbit gets a handful of bermuda grass every night, which we buy by the bale at our local feed store. No greens regularly, because I've always felt like it was a waste. Most of my rabbits dont touch it. My champagnes get a treat about once a week though, as pets. 

*Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings?* Very. Not to toot my own horn. My himmies tend to be fantastic mothers. We'll see about the spots, because I haven't bred them yet. 

*Are Breeding for colors Important?* You have to build your house before you paint it. Work on consistent and good type first, without caring much for the color. Once your animals have type that you like/want, THEN and ONLY then, work on putting a color onto that type. There's nothing wrong with a color project, but you have to build to it. 
*Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all. *I own two brother x sister rabbits and there is nothing wrong with them at all. There is nothing wrong with it once you're stable, kknow what you're doing, and really feel like it'll help you improve. Many will disagree with me, but a friend of mine does it with huge success.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 17, 2010)

*How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? *My rabbits are housed in large cages, I will take measurements tonight and post them. I have my bunny shed, which is an old bell tower. My cages are solid bottom and I find them very easy to clean and take care of. I also have two large outdoor hutches for my bigger buns. 


*Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? *Solid floored.


*What breed of rabbit do you have? *Mini Lops, one fuzzy Holland & outdoors in my big hutches I have one New Zealand & one Californian.


*Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? *It depends, I have rabbits that do enjoy being housed together, but I keepthem seperate. Sex In A Pan is housed with two cavies. 


*Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no? *I use J-Feeders for my bucks and does (Mini Lop & bigger buns) that are being shown and such, my breeding does get a food dish, for the kits mainly, I use water bottles for my bigger buns & for my Fuzzy Holland, my Mini Lops get crocks. I do use hay racks & I don't use litter boxes, but I would like to get some.


*What kind of Bedding or anything do you use? *Shavings, I will check what type when I get home.

*What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed? *Mine get Rolling Acres Rabbit Pellets, Sweet Feed, Dandelion greens, grass, carrots & other veggies. Aswell as hay.

*Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings? *I don't tend to have problems when I breed my Mini Lops, when I raised English Lops I had alot of problems with does taking care of their kits, they would get lazy and stop feeding them. Other than that I have had alot of success with my Mini Lops.


*Are Breeding for colors Important? *Nope, type over color.


*Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though?* I don't see a problem with any of those breedings. I have a nice litter of Mini Lops right now, the parents are brother & sister.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 17, 2010)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> *Are Breeding for colors Important?* You have to build your house before you paint it. Work on consistent and good type first, without caring much for the color. Once your animals have type that you like/want, THEN and ONLY then, work on putting a color onto that type. There's nothing wrong with a color project, but you have to build to it.


LOL, love how you worded that!

With Rats, we work for health and all that jazz, only after we get that great, we work on our Colors and markings and such. From what I have found out, ALOT of Rabbit breeders I am finding out breed for the conformation, and coloring over all the good things. With Breeding my rabbits I want to make sure I am breeding only the best. (as I do with my rats) I want to make sure Health, Temperament, Longevity are good, then I want to work on Conformation, and color after.

So far every one Thank you for your feedback, this is REALLY Helpful from all that have answered so far. I appreciate it. ^__^

Thank you for the insight with the brother x sister breedings. as I said with rats, it's ok, because it pulls out the good and the bad yes, but I would rather know WHAT is in those lines, rather then have it pop up later on down the line from other breedings. 
With my rats, I breed family closely together to pull out the best of them, sometimes I do get some unhappy results pulled out of the pair, but the good far out weighs the faults (nothing like tumors or disfigured ratties or anything, just type and pattern problems).


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (May 17, 2010)

*How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling?* All my rabbits are in a spare room in the house. All my buns are in medium size dog crates. I zip tied chicken wire on the bottem so everything drops threw to the tray this works great for me. I also use like square carpets and cut them in half and each rabbit has one to lay on to get of the wire. After i am sure a doe is bred she is moved into a cage with a plastic bottem.

*Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid?* Wire

*What breed of rabbit do you have?* I breed dutch and lionheads. But i have 3 rescue rabbits a jersey wooly and two mini rex mix.

*Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns?* One. I tryed having pairs in cages but as soon as the does reach breeding age they fight.


*Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no?* I use plastic food dishes and water bottles. No hay racks.

*Litter Boxes or no? The ones that will use a litter box have them the ones that wont dont.*

*What kind of Bedding or anything do you use? I put news papers on the bottem of my trays them pine saw on top.*


*What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?* I feed plain pellets once a day and hay once a day. Pregnant does, moms with kits and kits have food all the time.

*Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings? Most of the time i have to breed my does 2-3 times to get a litter.*


*Are Breeding for colors Important?* I am working on type more then color at the moment.


*Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all. *I have never bred related rabbits yet.


----------



## mistyjr (May 17, 2010)

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? *just my plan cages*
Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? *Wire*
What breed of rabbit do you have? *Rex, Mini Rex, LionHeads, Jersey Woolies, Dutch*
Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? *one bun per cage.*
Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no? *Regular food dishes that I bought at the farm store(dont know what they are called), Water Bottles only, No HayRacks, No Litter Boxes.*
What kind of Bedding or anything do you use? *No Bedding*

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?* Rabbit Pellets 16%, Greens Yes sometimes daily, Hay that I get from the farm store, Give all my bun's 1/2 cup daily except the dutch's get little less due to overweight. But Momma's and 8 weeks+ get unlimited pellets. And going to start my show buns "sho Supplement". *

Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings? *Poor,(lol) I breed 4 does and only one doe had a litter last month. :X* 
Are Breeding for colors Important? *I love Color *, *but i havent had no babies from my show bun's, just breed them 2 days ago!*

Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all. *I heard that you can breed momma to son, father to daughter. But I havent done it.*


----------



## la~la~land (May 17, 2010)

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? I have both all wire cages with resting boards (36x30) and wooden hutches (4ftx3ft) divided in half (2ftx3ft).After I get more rabbits (I sold out of one variety and am now starting with another) the bucks and unbreddoes will be kept in the 36x30s and the 2ftx3fts. For does with litters and multiple juniors I will pull out the removable divider in the wood hutches and let them have the entire 4ftx3ft space.

Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? Both. Wire with resting boards for bucks and unbred does and solid for expectant mothers. (lessens the danger of babies being born on wire.)

What breed of rabbit do you have? Mini Rex

Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? One senior per cage and sometimessame sex groups of young juniors.

Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, I use ceramic and stainless steel bowls (I'm switching to the ones that clip onto the wire 'cause mine like to tip their food)

Hay racks or no? Nope 

Litter Boxes or no? Yes, the way I think about it is that they're the same as drop trays. They get dirty,you dump them. *shrugs*

What kind of Bedding or anything do you use? Aspen shavings. They're nontoxic, cheap, and easy to find in big bags.

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed? I feed half a cup of Mana Pro to each rabbit once a day. They get unlimited hay. As for veggies they usually atleast get a little something every day. Just whatever I have handy. Like right now in my garden I have way more lettuce than we use so I'll give some to the buns with they're pellets. Sometime its just a handfull of grass or a few dandelion leaves. Heavily pregnant and nursing does are free fed 

Breeding your Rabbits: How successful are each of your breedings? I was pretty successful with my BEWs. Haven't tried my blacks and blues yet. (I have a couple does on hold)

Are Breeding for colors Important? Maybe for some breeds but for mini rex its better to focus on type and fur first. 

Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all. I'm not very expericenced with line breeding, best take advice from someone who is :wink Good luck!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 17, 2010)

iluvdutchrabbbits90* wrote: *I zip tied chicken wire on the bottem so everything drops threw to the tray this works great for me



That is a really great idea!


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 17, 2010)

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling?
I like having one wall of stringed stackers. I'm odd, I know. Currently have 2 four holes on top of each other. I'm selling those, and making three layers of 8, 8, 4.

Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid?
Wire. For all of them, no matter what. I tried solid, and it was hell.

What breed of rabbit do you have?
Netherland Dwarf, Dutch. I want Checkered Giants or English spots within the next few months, however.

Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns?
One senior per cage. Sometimes a litter will move into a junior cage all together if I'm REALLY pressed for space. Otherwise, they'll be by sex per litter in junior cages, until they're sold, or I decide to keep them and move them to their senior cage.

Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no?
EZ crocks were a life saver. I found them for $2 each, and have gone back to buy more each time I needed them. They've put up with a ton of abuse. My favorite part is I can take them out of the cages, and put them in transport carriers with them taking minimal space, compared to ceramic crocks.
Water bottles for some buns, crocks for those that can't seem to figure out the water bottle. (Believe it or not, one of my brood does just can't get it right after 6 months of having her... >.>
Hay Racks are a no-no here. I put them up for 4 weeks to see if the bun will eat the hay out of them, but they never do. So hay is piled in one corner. If they pee and poop on it, it's their fault and they get it changed out the next time I have to re-hay every one. 
Litter boxes are for the pet buns. At $10 each, I just can't buy 20 of them for the show bunnies. (Amazing for house training, tho. My first two buns who are now my best show buck, and my best brood doe, were completely house trained. But then I actually started a rabbitry, rather than a breeding pair, so... XD)


What kind of Bedding or anything do you use?
Nothing. I used to put shavings in the pans, but now I just empty them twice a week.

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed?
Pfau feed. 1/3 cup a day. Parsley on occasion. Free fed hay. Oats before shows. Uuuh. that's mostly it. I'm tempted to try doe builder for my nursing does, but idk.

Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings?
Breedings? Amazingly. I've only had one girl not take. Kindling, and health of the babies, are another matter.

Are Breeding for colors Important?
So-so. With my colors, there's only two/three colors that I can use. and I don't like those two, unfortunately. So I will choose colors over other factors, if it's manageable (like similar types. the one I don't keep could be the tiny bit better one, but I can usually make the difference in sales.)

Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all.
Father to Daughter is greatly useful here. My girls are horrid, to say the least. So I'm line breeding all of them back to daddy, to try to get more of his traits rather than their racy type and weird heads.
Brother to sister... I personally wouldn't buy them with that in their pedigree. And I know a lot of people look down on it. Uuh... Yeah.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? *My rabbitry is set up with all wire cages, although I do have plastic-bottomed cages, as well as some wooden bottomed cages that I used for extras/quarantine. *
> Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? *Wire flooring. *
> What breed of rabbit do you have? *I have Mini Rex mainly, although I do own a Mix, and a Polish.*
> Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? *Juniors are housed together until they start fighting/mounting, and adults are housed separately.*
> ...





> *With pellets, I feed Dels Rabbit Ration 16%, and I feed about1/3 cup daily - half in the morning, half at night. Nursing does/litters and juniors up to 6 months are free fed, as well as elderly rabbits, and rabbits who are underweight get a little more food. *





> *I feed hay twice a day, and I just fill the hay racks, or give them how much they can eat inbetween feedings.*
> 
> Breeding your Rabbits:
> How successful are each of your breedings? *I would say they are pretty successfull - but this depends on what exactly you mean by that.  *
> ...



My answers are in bold blue.  

Emily


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 17, 2010)

Everyone thank you so much, I am learning more on everyone's different ways, yet similar ways, then I did reading online at different spots.

I still need ideas for a rabbitry name. 

Also when breeding your rabbits, lots of folks say bring the girl to the male because the male will be more focused and all that jazz. 
*
With your breedings do you leave them together or do you do the standard, wait til they breed, then try again a few hours later thing?

Do your rabbits get run time?* *

What's with this show supplement that I keep seeing ya'll are talking about?* *

Do you have a website?* *

How do YOU keep pedigrees? (as a rat breeder I use Breeder's Assistant, and have added the Rabbit system to my computer, but do you use that or another program or what?)* 

Again Thank you all so far for your help!


----------



## la~la~land (May 17, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Everyone thank you so much, I am learning more on everyone's different ways, yet similar ways, then I did reading online at different spots.
> 
> I still need ideas for a rabbitry name.
> 
> ...



A name....hmmm...what breed do you have?

I just wait until mine breed a few times then put them in again a few hrs later.

I've got a website (I'm editing it so not all of my rabbits are on it right now) Its www.velvetvillage.webs.com 

I print blank pedigrees from hereand fill them out.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Everyone thank you so much, I am learning more on everyone's different ways, yet similar ways, then I did reading online at different spots.
> 
> I still need ideas for a rabbitry name.
> 
> ...



Yes, bring your doe to the male's cage, because if you introduce the male to her cage, she is going to flip out on him and could really injure him. 

With breeding them, I put them in, watch them and wait for him to mount, etc. etc. and then I come back out and breed them again about an hour later. You don't have to do this, but it increases her chance of getting pregnant, and also increases litter size.  

Yes, my rabbits do get run time, although not everyday, nor every week. I try to put them out for at least an hour everyday during the summer/nice daysin the evening when it's coolest. During the winter, I might bring some of them up to the house to play, but they really enjoy being outdoors more. 

Not sure on the show supplement. There are some breeders who give it, but I don't.  I use natural "conditioners" such as dandelion leaves.  oats, etc. 

Yes, I do have a website...any further questions on that? lol. 

I keep my pedigrees just on paper. To me, the whole computer deal is so long and confusing and I just don't have time to spend typing up each new pedigree when entering new unrelated stock. I have tried the computer based systems, but really just didn't feel like they were a step up from the paper pedigrees. 

I keep all my pedigrees (originals) in a manilla envelope locked away in my mom's filing cabinet, and I keep all copies in my rabbitry binder. 

Emily


----------



## la~la~land (May 17, 2010)

Oh! I forgot to add that my rabbits get run time almost every day


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 17, 2010)

*la~la~land wrote:*


> A name....hmmm...what breed do you have?
> 
> I just wait until mine breed a few times then put them in again a few hrs later.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I plan on breeding Velveteen Lops, Flemish Giants, and Dabbling in Dutches.
I LOVE the V Lops and the Flemmies. and the Dutches are just so pretty.

Cool, I'll be taking a look around.

Also with breeding.
If I want to improve on the breed, but want to mix something in like the English lop (to the V Lops) or a new rex.. Doesn't that ruin the pedigree and make them not a true breed? (yes I know V lops are from E lops and Rexes).
I read somewhere that it is ok to mix things like that in and stuff, and I can't understand how that makes it any better then a mixed breed on the pedigree. (yes I know V lops and many rabbit and dogs and cats and such are mixed breeds)


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 17, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Yes, I do have a website...any further questions on that? lol.


ROFL! Maybe I should have asked what the site addy is? lol

I want to build a website, but won't do it until I have a rabbitry name.

I have my rattery site, and just love to build websites. ^_^


----------



## fld20 (May 18, 2010)

*With your breedings do you leave them together or do you do the standard, wait til they breed, then try again a few hours later thing? I actually leave them over night . 

Do your rabbits get run time?* They dont currentlly but when we get are house bought we'll be building a big run.*

What's with this show supplement that I keep seeing ya'll are talking about? I dont really use anything anymore I never noticed muchof ahange in condition on it .**

Do you have a website?* I do I love doing them .
http://www.wix.com/fld2010/fandsrabbitry
*How do YOU keep pedigrees? (as a rat breeder I use Breeder's Assistant, and have added the Rabbit system to my computer, but do you use that or another program or what?)* I use breeders assitannt and love it ! I also used evans and its also a great program & alot more common for rabbit breeders.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 18, 2010)

Thanks so far ^__^

I love breeders assistant. It's easy to use and you can change it how you want.
I have used it for my rats for YEARS.

I'm checking out Evans and the other places ^_^
Evans seems to me to be like the rat worlds NARR (North American Rat Registry). So I am kinda anxious to see how that is in more depth.

I'm still at a total loss for a name though.
With my Rattery it is Rattie & Mattie's Rattery. (RAMR)
I used two of my all time favorite rats names and added the rattery to the end, because proper rat breeders are ratteries.

But I have 100's of my adopters that have called me Mattie lol and my name is Amanda (as stated on my website lol) so I want to kinda avoid that problem.


----------



## countrybuns (May 18, 2010)

you could just call them Amanda's -breed of rabbit - Rabbitry if you don't want people calling you by your rabbitry name. I named mine Thomas Trio Rabbitry because my last name is Thomas and I have three sons that my hubby calls the Thomas Trio.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 18, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> you could just call them Amanda's -breed of rabbit - Rabbitry if you don't want people calling you by your rabbitry name. I named mine Thomas Trio Rabbitry because my last name is Thomas and I have three sons that my hubby calls the Thomas Trio.


Yeah, I have Flemish Giants, Velveteen Lops and I want to work with Dutches.

I don't need my name in the title, but a name that people use for first names and such I feel confuses people. so I was thinking more like staying away from names in the name.

I live in the middle of the desert where it reaches 130 degrees Fahrenheit (no joking!) So I was thinking a desert Themed name. or something that you see or find in the desert.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 18, 2010)

How about Desert Star Rabbitry?


----------



## mistyjr (May 18, 2010)

:thumbup


----------



## mistyjr (May 18, 2010)

Your Other Questions!!!

*With your breedings do you leave them together or do you do the standard, wait til they breed, then try again a few hours later thing? *I keep them together all day and night!*

Do your rabbits get run time?* I have built an run but I havent used it yet!*

What's with this show supplement that I keep seeing ya'll are talking about?* *
*I dont know.. I am the one that had the sho supplement stuff that I have, I had a question about it because one of my Rex's that got shown last week. On the remark card it says that she haves an open coat. And I was trying to get answers.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57731&forum_id=8
* 
Do you have a website?* Yes I do! *
http://eviestulipsrabbitry.webs.com/


How do YOU keep pedigrees? (as a rat breeder I use Breeder's Assistant, and have added the Rabbit system to my computer, but do you use that or another program or what?*
I keep all my info and pedigree's in my binder that I have breedings, and take with me to show's just incase I have babies to sell or somebody wants to look at them!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 18, 2010)

I'm just curious what your plans are for facilities if it gets up to 130 degrees there? 

Rabbits have a hard time with anything about 80, and 130 is quite dangerously high, when rabbits have died of heat stroke in degrees as low as 90.  

Oh, and my website is http://www.blueskyacresrabbitry.net76.net  

Emily


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 18, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I'm just curious what your plans are for facilities if it gets up to 130 degrees there?
> 
> Rabbits have a hard time with anything about 80, and 130 is quite dangerously high, when rabbits have died of heat stroke in degrees as low as 90.
> 
> ...


That is a good question.
I plan on setting it up in an area that I can close off and turn on an Air Conditioner.

And should that not work or anything, I will bring everybody inside.
My kits will be kept indoors all the time though. Until they are a certain age, then sent out to be with the rest.


----------



## Jaded (May 18, 2010)

*How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? *My rabbitry is located in my basement*,* I have both wood and wire cages, I use whatever is needed. My cage rows are set up along the walls of my rabbitry, i use cage numbers and cage tags. I also have a bunny yard out side it holds about 30 rabbits I let my bunnys run in there during the day.

*Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid?* Both wire and solid, my brood stock get wired floor, show rabbits and babies get solid floor so they do not get sore hocks.


*What breed of rabbit do you have?* Netherland Dwarfs, Dwarf Lop, Angora Lop, Satins and Flemish.


*Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns?* Juniors here double up until about 4-5 months. Seniors have seperate cages.


*Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no?* Medium sized rabbit bottles, J Feeders, Wire Hay Racks.


*Litter Boxes or no?* For pregnant does, or litters.

*What kind of Bedding or anything do you use?*The nest boxes are always packed with hay, Juniors get some hay, adults nothing.

*Are Breeding for colors Important?* Yes very importnant, its one of the most importnant goals in a breeding program.


*Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? Even if the chance of improvement is better then the chance of poor quality, or just not any improvement or decline at all. *Dont inbred (Brother X Sister) babies normally turn out retarted, linebreeding is good for genetics (cousin etc)


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 19, 2010)

I am still very new to this, but I have dutches, mini rexes, lionheads, and netherlad dwarfs. Right now they are kept inside in a very handy "Thump Tower" my husband built for me while we are trying to get things set up for an outbuilding. He also built me some runs and we try to get the bunnies out everyday. Most days they get between 3-5 hours outdoors (weather permitting) if you want to check it out my site is www.rabbittreerabbitry.webs.com

Good Luck!!!!! Getting started is fun but stressful!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 19, 2010)

With the rabbitry name that I want. I figured DSR would be good...
Well with that DSR is taken so I need a new Prefix. Any help?

And thank you btw way everyone for your help so far.

I love the webs people are providing.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 19, 2010)

How you have your Rabbitry set up, what kinds of cages do YOU use for things like breeding, living, Kindling? The largest cages are for the Velveteen's and the New Zealands, but my show bucks have the smallest cages, does keep their 'medium' sized cages. Coated wire and the vlops and New Zealands have resting mats


Are you're rabbits wire floored or solid? Wire with trays. the smaller cages are a coated wire, the big ones are a regular wire(hence sitting mats)


What breed of rabbit do you have? Velveteen, Dutch, New Zealand, a few Mini Rex and a few Holland Lops left


Do you have just one bunny per cage or multiple buns? my mini rex is mother/daughter only for company while mother gets old, Juniors are together until they are completely settled and ready to leave each other or they hit 6 months


Types of Food dishes, Water bottles/dishes, Hay racks or no? Litter Boxes or no? crocks or clip on metal dishes, my Vlops and mini rex have hay racks, along with any bred doe. water bottles, but they do know how to use dishes for when bottles freeze in the winter.


What kind of Bedding or anything do you use? bedding for nest boxes is a couple handfuls of shavings and hay, other than that, no bedding

What kind of food, Greens, Hay do you use and how much how often of what do you feed? 4-5 oz's a day for the smaller rabbits, handful of hay daily(if no hay rack) and greens like collards, dandalions or clover whenever possible.

Breeding your Rabbits:
How successful are each of your breedings?I've only had a few not take


Are Breeding for colors Important? depends, type over color certainly, but with the dutch I try to keep them to like colors so I don't get too many un recognized colors


Unlike Rats, I see that Mother-Son, Father-Daughter, and so on are ok. Not Litter mates though? I've seen it done, I personally won't do it, I would have to own several generations back so I know what the bloodline consists of-good and bad- before I would even think about it.




*With your breedings do you leave them together or do you do the standard, wait til they breed, then try again a few hours later thing?I usually let the buck mount up at least 3 times the first day and then test the doe's reaction the next day.
*

*Do your rabbits get run time?* as often as the weather allows*

*
*What's with this show supplement that I keep seeing ya'll are talking about?I tired to use manna pro show, I noticed some improvement but not alot. **
Do you have a website?* Yes, http://ayasorarabbitry.webs.com

*How do YOU keep pedigrees? (as a rat breeder I use Breeder's Assistant, and have added the Rabbit system to my computer, but do you use that or another program or what?)*I do use Evans now, it's an extra licsense off my friends copy so I just put return address labels over her address, with my address. I also keep paper copies/originals in a binder that go to shows with me.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin2::biggrin:


----------



## Karlie (May 23, 2010)

My website is www.onthebrightsiderabbitry.webs.com


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## TinysMom (May 25, 2010)

Sorry for the late response - you've had some super responses - thought I'd add mine.

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Everyone thank you so much, I am learning more on everyone's different ways, yet similar ways, then I did reading online at different spots.
> 
> I still need ideas for a rabbitry name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Peg, I have a brochure about Evans now, I will so be getting that, (might still use BA too though, since I am addicted with it for my rats. lol)
I like your website ^_^

I use calf Manna and oats in my rat food mix so I guess I can just a lil extra for my buns then ^_^



Another question for you all out there.

What BRAND of cage to you use?
(is there a site for that?)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 29, 2010)

There are several brands of cages: 
KWCages
Brass Equipment 

Just to name a few off the top of my head, lol. And yes, there are websites. You could google search them, and they will come up. 

I personally don't even know what brand my cages are, as I bought them off of another breeder....will have to check later.  

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 29, 2010)

Some of mine are Safe Gaurd and some are hand made, and some are the large 30 x 30's from Tractor supply


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone soooooo much help ^_^
I Like Martin's myself but they are a pain in arse to put together >_< But they are well worth it. hehe

One more question and it may be it lol
What do you put IN your cages?
Such as toys or dishes and such.
I know alot of breeders do put toys to pass their bunnies boredomness lol so I was curious as to what you put in there.
I know there are hard toys and stuffed toys. What do you use? I think I saw someone that had a puppy ring in their bunny cage? (Misty was that you? how do the bunnies like it? does it stand up to bunny abuse?)

yes yes to the barracks with me lol I said one more question and I added a million ^_^


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 2, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Thanks again everyone soooooo much help ^_^
> I Like Martin's myself but they are a pain in arse to put together >_< But they are well worth it. hehe
> 
> One more question and it may be it lol
> ...



There are alot of simple inexpensive toys that I use Like washed out laundry detergent lids, toilet paper roles, baby keys,boxes, paperbags filled with hay,and branches from my apple tree. I use some store bought toyslike hangingchewsbut it can get expensive when you're buying for so many buns :wink

A favorite among mine is an emptycereal box stuffed with hay and other little treats like veggies or bits of fruit. Its hilarious watching a group of juniors playing with it :biggrin:


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 2, 2010)

I do some of those things for my rabbits and Rats ^_^
Those things do make great toys ^_^


----------

